# Damn awful "cage"



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I found this piece of crap on ebay..

hamster fairytale cage LOTS of extras inc Hamster car! on eBay (end time 29-Aug-09 17:34:15 BST)


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yuk that is awful.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Who in the right mind would put a hamster in that..ut:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Who in the right mind would put a hamster in that..ut:


The person thats selling it :lol::lol:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Isn't that just a play house for a big cage?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> Isn't that just a play house for a big cage?


No, its an actual cage


----------



## rachel57 (Aug 7, 2009)

is it an inflatable one ..it looks that cheap and a hamster car ??...... the mentality of some ppl


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hamster car obviously aimed at little girls with their first hamsters thats an awful cage


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

That is inhumane I wouldn't even let a crazy crab live in that little cell.. My rattys live in two ferret kingdoms joined together, I think they would die of boredom and chew through it anyway..:cursing:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

That is quite awful... I mainly just feel sorry for the poor hammy who lived in it before - probably not for very lond


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hamster fairytale cage LOTS of extras inc Hamster car! on eBay (end time 29-Aug-09 17:34:15 BST)


it should be relisted as hamster nightmare rather then hamster fairytale.i have never kept small rodent pets but even i know that is just plain wrong


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That is awful  I have seen it before.

On a side note - don't diss the car. My syrian hammy LOVES hers!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

it looks more like a sweetie tub than a hamster cage !!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> That is awful  I have seen it before.
> 
> On a side note - don't diss the car. My syrian hammy LOVES hers!


I bought one of the cars ages ago but had to tka it back as my ham didnt fit...

He was way too big!! Little fatty (rip xx)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> it looks more like a sweetie tub than a hamster cage !!!


mmmm sweeties


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I bought one of the cars ages ago but had to tka it back as my ham didnt fit...
> 
> He was way too big!! Little fatty (rip xx)


Aww  my Doughnut is quite a big girl, but she gets excited when the door opens and will crawl in the hole herself. She doesn't like coming out when we open the door to get her out!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Aww  my Doughnut is quite a big girl, but she gets excited when the door opens and will crawl in the hole herself. She doesn't like coming out when we open the door to get her out!


haha i have to bribe mine with treats to get them out of their balls


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> haha i have to bribe mine with treats to get them out of their balls


If I want to get Sausage out, I try to tip the ball up so he climbs out onto my lap but he clings on to the ball! I can get him nearly upside down before he decides to come out


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> If I want to get Sausage out, I try to tip the ball up so he climbs out onto my lap but he clings on to the ball! I can get him nearly upside down before he decides to come out


hahaha

mine sometimes reach out, grap the treat then go back in  ut:

I'll have to take it apart next time :001_tt2:

Or suck them out with the vacum! :lol::lol:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Or suck them out with the vacum! :lol::lol:


I think the RSPCA might have something to say about that


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I think the RSPCA might have something to say about that


Well you know how cruel i am to my hammies...

I beat them all the time you know :001_tt2:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Well you know how cruel i am to my hammies...
> 
> I beat them all the time you know :001_tt2:


At least you don't keep them all in a shoebox like TDM


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Well you know how cruel i am to my hammies...
> 
> I beat them all the time you know :001_tt2:


She means she beats them at monopoly and thats only cos she cheats.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She means she beats them at monopoly and thats only cos she cheats.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> At least you don't keep them all in a shoebox like TDM


Whats wrong with that?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She means she beats them at monopoly and thats only cos she cheats.


Hahahaha I'd love to play monopoly with a hamster... I have a feeling Sausage would try to eat the money though and make a bed out of it


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

WHAT! i thought this would be perfect for my 2 rats! 

.. poor hamster


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> WHAT! i thought this would be perfect for my 2 rats!
> 
> .. poor hamster


You're so silly... its completely unsuitable for rats!

Its obviously a guinea pig cage


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> You're so silly... its completely unsuitable for rats!
> 
> Its obviously a guinea pig cage


oops.. silly me :blushing:
do think it would be suitable if I adopted a ferret?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> oops.. silly me :blushing:
> do think it would be suitable if I adopted a ferret?


Yeah definitely, although you could fit a whole group of 5 in there if you wanted, its so spacious


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Yeah definitely, although you could fit a whole group of 5 in there if you wanted, its so spacious


Oh good! I will definatley(sp) buy it then! 
I think I could fit at least 5 ferrets and maybe a chinchilla or 2 in it aswell?

I hope noone actually gets it though


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Oh good! I will definatley(sp) buy it then!
> I think I could fit at least 5 ferrets and maybe a chinchilla or 2 in it aswell?


Yeah definitely... and maybe a couple of meerkats


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Yeah definitely... and maybe a couple of meerkats


hmy: and maybe a gambian rat too! hah.. I could probably fit an entire zoo in it if I wanted too!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> hmy: and maybe a gambian rat too! hah.. I could probably fit an entire zoo in it if I wanted too!


Why not


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Can I just point out that in order to fit my 6 hamsters in their shoe box I need to really squash them in and then there is hardly any room for the mice so you can probably fit no more than 3 ferrets in that cage if you want to put chinchillas in as well.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hahaha TDM is so so cruel that she even makes Lucy live in a hamster heaven


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> hahaha TDM is so so cruel that she even makes Lucy live in a hamster heaven


Actually both kids share the hamster heaven.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Can I just point out that in order to fit my 6 hamsters in their shoe box I need to really squash them in and then there is hardly any room for the mice so you can probably fit no more than 3 ferrets in that cage if you want to put chinchillas in as well.


Oh ok then


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Holy crap!  Was the cage designer on drugs at the time when he thought of this cage? Or is it a Spinal Tap type mistake when he put inches but meant to put feet next to the diagram?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

jaxx said:


> Holy crap!  Was the cage designer on drugs at the time when he thought of this cage? Or is it a Spinal Tap type mistake when he put inches but meant to put feet next to the diagram?


Hahahaha who knows


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Can I just point out that in order to fit my 6 hamsters in their shoe box I need to really squash them in and then there is hardly any room for the mice so you can probably fit no more than 3 ferrets in that cage if you want to put chinchillas in as well.


oh ok then 
thanks for the advice!


----------

